# Mogwai - Maine Coon kitten



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Thought I would introduce Mogwai - our Maine Coon who after a loooong wait, joined the family at the weekend 





































Never had a cat before - she is proving to be GREAT fun


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cat how is she taking to being on a collar and lead?


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

She is soooo cute. Just want to snuggle her into my neck. 

If you're using the lead to stop the wee dote from running away I would suggest that a harness might be more secure as kitties can very easily get out of harnesses. EDIT: OOPS I meant out of collar. 

Oh by the way, welcome to the wonderful world of being owned by a cat.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awww what a cutie you have there :001_tt1:. You're gonna have lots of fun with her.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect Congratulations!!!

I would use a harness mind  much safer & wont hurt her neck


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

She's lovely!

Cx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

canine said:


> She is soooo cute. Just want to snuggle her into my neck.
> 
> If you're using the lead to stop the wee dote from running away I would suggest that a harness might be more secure as kitties can very easily get out of harnesses.
> 
> Oh by the way, welcome to the wonderful world of being owned by a cat.


I think you mean they can very easily get out of a collar.

Harnesses are definitely the way to go, almost impossible to get out of and they can't hurt their necks if the move suddenly (say to follow a fly) and you aren't anticipating it - this can cause whiplash injuries to their necks.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

She's a little cracker!! You are going to love the MC personality 

If you are thinking of showing her, the collar will ruin her mane....just another reason to use a harness rather than collar


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww shes so pretty, you will have lots of fun with her._


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks all  
It is in fact a figure 8 harness, just somehow the rest of it is invisible in that photo!

She is very happy walking on her harness .... Not great at straight lines however


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Aww she's GORGEOUS =D


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

She is very pretty


----------



## sherby (Jul 20, 2012)

Arr so sweet


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Spid



> I think you mean they can very easily get out of a collar.


Oops! Skundered. I blame the drink.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

canine said:


> She is soooo cute. Just want to snuggle her into my neck.
> 
> If you're using the lead to stop the wee dote from running away I would suggest that a harness might be more secure as kitties can very easily get out of harnesses.
> 
> Oh by the way, welcome to the wonderful world of being owned by a cat.


that is what was concerning me. after all collars are for dogs really


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> that is what was concerning me. after all collars are for dogs really


This is why she was wearing a *harness* not a collar, but most of the harness is invisible on the pic!


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

> but most of the harness is invisible on the pic!


lol Probably buried under all that gorgeous fur. Sometimes I wonder why I bother putting a collar on Tedd or Lisa because you can't see them.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What a stunning kitten you have there..........best wishes....Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

apologies looked like a collar to me


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> apologies looked like a collar to me


It does, on the photo - the rest is fur hidden.


----------

